# Units at Schloss Grubhof



## Jackie V (Mar 18, 2008)

Several of you have stayed here.  We have a 2 bedroom unit (#11) which sleeps 6.  RCI has not given many details about the unit - I assume it only has 1 bathroom?  Can anyone give me any more details about the 2 bedrrom units?  Are there laundry facilities at all on the property?  I tried to find the website for the resort but it was all in German....We'll be there July 5-12.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you looked at the TUG reviews for this resort? The link to the Databases is on the red bar at the top of the page. 

Although most of the reviews are quite old, there is a fairly recent review stating that the older reviews are still accurate. One of the reviews refers to a small onsite laundry.

Redweek also has a brief - very brief - review of a 2BR stay, which was written last month.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Mar 20, 2008)

We stayed there in 2002 I think. It is a neat resort. I am not sure of the room number but we had a 2 BR and it had 1 bath.  The room was part of a large ball room that was fixed so the 2 brs and bath were inclosed but in the living area you could see the murals on the 12 + foot ceilings. The kitchen facilities were limited but we enjoyed eating out.  At the time we were there the resort did not have any laundry facilities. We had to drive into BadRichenhal (sp?). 

Lots to do in area and nice place to eat between resort and Lofer. Drive to Saltzburg it takes about an hour and makes a good day trip.  Munich is about 2 1/2 hrs. We were to early to go to Birchsgarden (Eaglesnest) but understand it is a good trip as well. 

As I said it has been 6 years but we would not hesitate to go back again.

Abaco-Boback from the
'Far Side'

B


----------



## ghrsks (Mar 29, 2008)

Jackie V  -

We are in unit #11 April 19-26.  I will post a review when we get home.

Sandra


----------



## Jackie V (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, wow - thank you so much - I will look forward to your review.  have a great time!  Jackie


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 3, 2008)

*Huge room with tiny kitchen*

We had a hge old room with the castle ceilings and original stained glass windows. We loved the place. There are very few units and the kitchens are small. When we stayed the on-site restaurant was very good and there is lots to do surrounding the site.
We would go back if it became available to us. Very few castles in timeshares.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 3, 2008)

This resort has a charm that no modern construction will ever have.  I have traded in twice already,  and have watched a number of weeks show up lately at DAE, bur unfortunately not at times that were convenient for me.

As to Bertesgaden, there is a lot more to see there than the Eagles Nest.  There is a hunting castle of the Bavarian royal family that you get to by electric powered boat across a pristine alpine lake, a marvelous tour of a salt mine, where you ride across an underground brine lake, and an in-town castle that still belongs to the Bavarian royal family that is open for tours.  The current heir to the throne lives in another of their castles, but this was the primary residence of crown prince Ruprecht from the fall of the monarchy in 1918 until Hitler came to power.  Ruprecht despised Hitler, and when Hitler built his Eagles Nest, Ruprecht decided the neighborhood had gone to the dogs and moved to a more distant castle.


----------

